# Emma visits her CloudClan family! (lots of pics)



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

This past weekend, Emma and I visited her CloudClan family, and as always, we had a blast with Carina, Andrea and the CloudClan pups! It is always so nice to hang out and chat with Carina (I get so many great tips!) and of course, I'm always in heaven amongst her beautiful and sweet dogs. Emma acted like she was a little overwhelmed by all the commotion but I think she secretly had a great time too! She was a little confused as to why I was holding and playing with other Maltese when she was right there, ready to be the center of attention like she is at home! :HistericalSmiley:

We took some pictures that I thought I'd share with you all - they're from my phone so not the best quality but I hope you enjoy them. 



Here's Emma, her mom Cadie and her littermate sister, Charm. Carina was meowing at them to get their attention, hence the head tilting! :HistericalSmiley:



















Emma and her mom, Cadie:











Charm, Cherish, Cacia and CherryB:










Cherish and Cacia:




























Here's CherryB yelling at her mom for paying attention to the other dogs for a minute. What a mean mommy! :HistericalSmiley:



















Emma even got pampered (well, in her opinion, TORTURED!) by Carina. She gave me some grooming tips which are always much appreciated! 











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Me with an armful of puppies! 



















Emma was EXHAUSTED by the end of our visit! 










Thanks for having us over, CloudClan!!! :chili:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Awe, what awesome pics of all of you, Nida!:wub::wub: I love them!:chili::chili: Glad ya'll had fun...:wub:


----------



## iLoveMisty (Apr 27, 2013)

They are all so beautiful!!! Great pictures, looks like they had fun


----------



## SuziLee (Aug 17, 2011)

So basically you spent the weekend in heaven! How could you bring yourself to leave?!? :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Wonderful pictures of you and some beautiful fluffs! Glad that you had a wonderful time!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh how fun! You are so lucky to have a Cloud Clan pup and also to be a good friend of Carina and her mom. Thanks for sharing some of your fun with us!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Gotta love all those puppies! Thanks for sharing with us : )


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

That was truly Maltese heaven! What a wonderful time!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

aww how fun!! All the malts are too cute :wub:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

*Beautiful babies!! :wub:*


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks for sharing! All the fluffs are so beautiful! Sigh!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Soooo cute!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Beautiful Maltese & Mommies!!:chili:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Picture perfect!!!!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Love all the pics! Emma looks just like Mom and Sis!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Best Group Of Pictures Of So Many Beautys AT One Time******
*I Loved these. Thank you for showing them to us.*
*What a Great Time you must of Had.*
*Nickee in Pa**


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

That was fun looking at all your pictures. Looks like you had a great time. Thanks for taking the time to share.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

This looks like so much fun and the pups are adorable. Its funny how Emma was not so comfortable with her own family. I guess she got used to a quieter home. And I hope you will still be able to visit Carina after you move.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

aprilb said:


> Awe, what awesome pics of all of you, Nida!:wub::wub: I love them!:chili::chili: Glad ya'll had fun...:wub:


Thanks so much, April! We had a great time. Glad you enjoyed the pictures! 


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

iLoveMisty said:


> They are all so beautiful!!! Great pictures, looks like they had fun


Ok I don't know how to do the multiple quotes thing on the App so responding one by one for now. 

Thank you so much! I really enjoy the pics you post of your Misty...she is so cute! 


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Betty Johnson (Feb 24, 2013)

Awesome pictures!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Nida - I can just imagine all the fun and laughs the three of you had with this barrel of ....Maltese!!! They're so beautiful and I love the head tilt photo and knowing a meow can bring that about. Have to try it with Tyler. What a great time. You must be so happy that you're returning to Carina's neck of the woods though I know you'll miss April and her girls.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

What a fun meet up! Did Emma remember her mom? I sure hope I can have a puppy party next year....I need to see everyone again....


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

awwwwww! How fun!!!! i love the pic with all three of them <3 :wub: :wub: :wub: the pic of Carina and Emma made me laugh- she looks like she's unsure of what's happening to her! There's nothing more fun that being around a whole bunch of maltese :-D Emma is so cute (as always!).


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Bailey&Me said:


> This past weekend, Emma and I visited her CloudClan family, and as always, we had a blast with Carina, Andrea and the CloudClan pups! It is always so nice to hang out and chat with Carina (I get so many great tips!) and of course, I'm always in heaven amongst her beautiful and sweet dogs. Emma acted like she was a little overwhelmed by all the commotion but I think she secretly had a great time too! She was a little confused as to why I was holding and playing with other Maltese when she was right there, ready to be the center of attention like she is at home! :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Thanks for having us over, CloudClan!!! :chili:


We loved seeing you and Emma, again. LOL, she has grown up a lot although not as much as Miss Charm.  




LuvMyBoys said:


> Oh how fun! You are so lucky to have a Cloud Clan pup and also to be a good friend of Carina and her mom. Thanks for sharing some of your fun with us!


We are very lucky to have formed such a great friendship with Nida. I told her long before she got a puppy from us that any breeder should feel blessed to have her become a mama to a puppy they placed and I could not feel that statement more true than I do now. 



Maglily said:


> This looks like so much fun and the pups are adorable. Its funny how Emma was not so comfortable with her own family. I guess she got used to a quieter home. And I hope you will still be able to visit Carina after you move.


My little Clan can be a bit overwhelming and of course, when someone comes to visit, they tend to be a bit more excited than the norm. Emma definitely did not want to lose her mom in the chaos. 

Nida will be moving closer to us as she comes back home to this area. 



The A Team said:


> What a fun meet up! Did Emma remember her mom? I sure hope I can have a puppy party next year....I need to see everyone again....


Yes, Pat we are all hoping your puppy party will be on again next year. It has been great fun to be able to come with the CloudClan these past couple of years. We have such great memories of the people we have gotten to know better there. We met Nida in person for the first time there when I had Cadie's first litter of puppies 2 years ago. 



hoaloha said:


> awwwwww! How fun!!!! i love the pic with all three of them <3 :wub: :wub: :wub: the pic of Carina and Emma made me laugh- she looks like she's unsure of what's happening to her! There's nothing more fun that being around a whole bunch of maltese :-D Emma is so cute (as always!).


Emma definitely wanted her mom to save her. 



Snowbody said:


> Nida - I can just imagine all the fun and laughs the three of you had with this barrel of ....Maltese!!! They're so beautiful and I love the head tilt photo and knowing a meow can bring that about. Have to try it with Tyler. What a great time. You must be so happy that you're returning to Carina's neck of the woods though I know you'll miss April and her girls.


LOL, they a lot like are a barrel of Maltese monkeys. Especially Cacia. She is truly a little monkey.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

SuziLee said:


> So basically you spent the weekend in heaven! How could you bring yourself to leave?!? :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


Exactly...being at the CloudClan residence is always a great time! Maybe I should move in :HistericalSmiley:



Furbabies mom said:


> Wonderful pictures of you and some beautiful fluffs! Glad that you had a wonderful time!


Thanks Deb! Glad you enjoyed the pics!



LuvMyBoys said:


> Oh how fun! You are so lucky to have a Cloud Clan pup and also to be a good friend of Carina and her mom. Thanks for sharing some of your fun with us!


Thanks Laura. I agree, I feel VERY lucky to have Emma and to be friends with Carina and Andrea. I adore all the CloudClan dogs so, so much! 



lydiatug said:


> Gotta love all those puppies! Thanks for sharing with us : )


Aren't they all SO cute?? 



maggieh said:


> That was truly Maltese heaven! What a wonderful time!


Thanks Maggie. It really was. 



Orla said:


> aww how fun!! All the malts are too cute :wub:


Thanks Orla! Carina really does have gorgeous dogs. 



mdbflorida said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks Mags!


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

I loved the pictures! All those Malts seems like a blast! Emma is getting so big so fast! I think it's so great you guys have such a good relationship!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

HaleysMom said:


> *Beautiful babies!! :wub:*


Thanks!



babycake7 said:


> Thanks for sharing! All the fluffs are so beautiful! Sigh!


My pleasure  Glad you enjoyed the pics!



bellaratamaltese said:


> Soooo cute!!


Thanks so much, Stacy!


SammieMom said:


> Beautiful Maltese & Mommies!!:chili:


Thanks Kandis!



maltese manica said:


> Picture perfect!!!!


Thanks Janene!



sherry said:


> Love all the pics! Emma looks just like Mom and Sis!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks...I think Charm and Emma definitely look like sisters and there are times I have a hard time telling them apart. I think they both look a bit like their mom, Cadie but also like their dad, Andrew. 



Yogi's Mom said:


> *Best Group Of Pictures Of So Many Beautys AT One Time******
> *I Loved these. Thank you for showing them to us.*
> *What a Great Time you must of Had.*
> *Nickee in Pa**


Glad you enjoyed them, Nickee. 



educ8m said:


> That was fun looking at all your pictures. Looks like you had a great time. Thanks for taking the time to share.


We did have a fabulous time. Thanks for looking at the pics...glad you liked them!



Maglily said:


> This looks like so much fun and the pups are adorable. Its funny how Emma was not so comfortable with her own family. I guess she got used to a quieter home. And I hope you will still be able to visit Carina after you move.


I was honestly surprised that she was as reserved as she was. She has seen the CloudClan several times since she's been home with me and usually she plays like crazy with her sister, Charm. She's been a little more clingy and mellow last couple of weeks anyways...maybe it's because she's teething. 

And yes, I am moving back home to VA (was living in NC for work for a bit) so I'll be back closer to Carina now.


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Nida, this is beyond adorable! Emma is so gorgeous; I love the picture of her and her mom. :wub::wub: Thanks for sharing!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Great pictures! Like puppy heaven!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Nida, thank you for sharing all of the pictures ... all of them are awesome and I love looking at every one of them. :wub::wub:

You and Carina are so blessed to have such a wonderful friendship. And, to think you connected through the love of our beloved Maltese. :wub::wub:

I think all of Carina's fluff babies are gorgeous. And, you are so lucky and blessed to have your own beautiful Emma that is part of the CloudClan family. Emma is blessed to have you as her Mommy, too. :wub::wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I have looked at these adorable pictures you posted several times...I guess it is about time I said Thank you, Nida:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Lucky you to get to visit with Carina and Andrea and their beautiful fluff kids. Your Emma looks like she had a fun time as I am sure you did. Loved the pictures. Thanks for sharing your visit with us.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Soooo jealous! Little white fluff heaven. :wub: What a great time you all must have had. Nida, Carina and her mom all just the best!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Betty Johnson said:


> Awesome pictures!


Glad you liked them!



Snowbody said:


> Nida - I can just imagine all the fun and laughs the three of you had with this barrel of ....Maltese!!! They're so beautiful and I love the head tilt photo and knowing a meow can bring that about. Have to try it with Tyler. What a great time. You must be so happy that you're returning to Carina's neck of the woods though I know you'll miss April and her girls.


Yes, Sue they really are a bouncing barrel of fun Maltese! :chili: I always have a blast with them...never a dull moment. It'll be great being back home and closer to Carina and the Clan...I'll hopefully be able to go to more shows too, to watch her girls strut their stuff in the ring. That'll be fun!



The A Team said:


> What a fun meet up! Did Emma remember her mom? I sure hope I can have a puppy party next year....I need to see everyone again....


Pat, I LOVE your puppy parties and sure do hope that you can have one again sometime in the future. I had the most amazing time a couple of years ago when I made it up for your party. That was shortly after I had joined SM and my first time meeting SM members in person. In fact, I met Carina and Andrea and the CloudClan there for the first time...I remember I totally fell in love with Cadie who was being little miss social butterfly...and of course, fell in love with her puppies (CherryB, Leah and Codie who were 9 weeks old at the time)!! So, now that I can think about it, YOU had a big hand in me eventually getting Emma from Carina! :aktion033:



hoaloha said:


> awwwwww! How fun!!!! i love the pic with all three of them <3 :wub: :wub: :wub: the pic of Carina and Emma made me laugh- she looks like she's unsure of what's happening to her! There's nothing more fun that being around a whole bunch of maltese :-D Emma is so cute (as always!).


Thanks Marisa! It really was pretty comical watching Emma up on the grooming table with Carina...she had this look on her face like, "Moooommy, saaaave me!" haha!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

CloudClan said:


> We are very lucky to have formed such a great friendship with Nida. I told her long before she got a puppy from us that any breeder should feel blessed to have her become a mama to a puppy they placed and I could not feel that statement more true than I do now.


Awww, that is VERY sweet of you, Carina. Thank you!!! I feel so very, very blessed that you allowed me to have Emma (aka little miss Pink). I am so in love with her and could not have asked for a more incredible puppy or breeder.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Madeleinesmommy said:


> I loved the pictures! All those Malts seems like a blast! Emma is getting so big so fast! I think it's so great you guys have such a good relationship!


I know, she really does seem to be growing up really fast...TOO fast! Sniff, sniff!, my baby!! 



Fluffdoll said:


> Nida, this is beyond adorable! Emma is so gorgeous; I love the picture of her and her mom. :wub::wub: Thanks for sharing!


Thanks so much Marisol! Bailey and Emma send you lots of hugs.



donnad said:


> Great pictures! Like puppy heaven!


Thank you Donna!



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Nida, thank you for sharing all of the pictures ... all of them are awesome and I love looking at every one of them. :wub::wub:
> 
> You and Carina are so blessed to have such a wonderful friendship. And, to think you connected through the love of our beloved Maltese. :wub::wub:
> 
> I think all of Carina's fluff babies are gorgeous. And, you are so lucky and blessed to have your own beautiful Emma that is part of the CloudClan family. Emma is blessed to have you as her Mommy, too. :wub::wub:


Awww, thank you sweet Marie, for your very kind words. When I move back home, we will work on getting together...we have to make that happen soon!



Sylie said:


> I have looked at these adorable pictures you posted several times...I guess it is about time I said Thank you, Nida:chili::chili::chili:


Thank YOU, Sylvia! I am so glad you enjoyed the pictures and came back to look at them several times! 



lynda said:


> Lucky you to get to visit with Carina and Andrea and their beautiful fluff kids. Your Emma looks like she had a fun time as I am sure you did. Loved the pictures. Thanks for sharing your visit with us.


I am very lucky to be living in the same area as the CloudClan...worked out perfectly for me. :thumbsup: hehe. Thank you, Lynda! 



Crystal&Zoe said:


> Soooo jealous! Little white fluff heaven. :wub: What a great time you all must have had. Nida, Carina and her mom all just the best!


Thank you, Crystal!!! When am I going to get to see you and your precious fluffs again???


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Aww this is so adorable. Maltese heaven. I love love love the pic of Emma with Charm. 

Please do share some grooming tips when I see you next. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Nida, what great pics!!! I really enjoyed seeing all that cuteness this morning. Thanks for posting!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

What a beautiful fluffy situation.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Love the pisc. It's always nice to go home! Glad you are getting such fine support from Carina!


----------



## Susabell (Jun 5, 2013)

Love all the photos! Wish Callie and I didn't live so far away. Would be fun to have play dates every few months


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

eiksaa said:


> Aww this is so adorable. Maltese heaven. I love love love the pic of Emma with Charm.
> 
> Please do share some grooming tips when I see you next.
> 
> ...


Thanks Aastha! And you're VERY good with grooming Gustave...I still struggle with the basics like trimming her paws and feet hair, hehe! I do hope I get to see you and Gustave soon though!!



TLR said:


> Nida, what great pics!!! I really enjoyed seeing all that cuteness this morning. Thanks for posting!!


I'm so glad you enjoyed the cuteness  There sure is a lot of it over at the CloudClan house!



wkomorow said:


> What a beautiful fluffy situation.





ckanen2n said:


> Love the pisc. It's always nice to go home! Glad you are getting such fine support from Carina!


Thanks Carole. Yes, Carina has been wonderful. 



Susabell said:


> Love all the photos! Wish Callie and I didn't live so far away. Would be fun to have play dates every few months


Thanks Susan!!! I'm sad we'll be moving so far away from you...but glad we'll get to see you and Callie soon!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

What a great visit! Love all the beautiful babies and pictures. :wub::wub::wub:


----------

